# U.S. Generation Cycle Theory and Uranus's Return



## iauiugu (Nov 7, 2013)

strauss and lowe’s generational theory speculates that american history has followed a four-generation cycle from crisis to crisis

which for the u.s. has been the american rev, civil war, and wwii

richard tarnas's comos and psyche brings up the cycle of uranus in relation to these moments, as the planet has been quite near its location at the time of the nation's formation

within a day of the location

on july 4th 1776, with the united state’s official declaration of independence from british rule, the planet uranus was at the 8th degree of gemini

on april 12th, 1862, the first shots of the civil were fired at fort sumter, when uranus was at the 9th degree of gemini

on the 6th of june 1944, u.s. soldiers invaded the normandy coast of france, officially entering the great european war with uranus at 9 degrees gemini

each was a moment undeniably momentous to the history and foundations of the united states

with what to me is a potentially meaningful coincidence

the test will be if the pattern holds for the next time uranus is at 9 degrees in gemini

in mid-may, 2028


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

So does this mean another war? Must be a conspiracy theory that came out of uranus....


----------



## iauiugu (Nov 7, 2013)

SlyCooper97 said:


> So does this mean another war? Must be a conspiracy theory that came out of uranus....


it would suggest so

given the slowly rising tide of rightist ideologies and other backlashes against multiculturalism and globalism, growing distrust and the dissolving of social centers, i assumed there'd be another big war in my lifetime before i read of the generational theory or astrological theory. 

it's not really a conspiracy since there's no conspiring though. if anything it's anti-conspiracy, suggesting that we humans, despite our intentions and reason, are determined enough by the social tides to be read by the clock of our solar system


----------

